# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Provojeni kete se....

## BeSiMiKoSoVaR

Ne kete skedar keni ne te kater anet nga 9 vija te themi kokrra shkrepse, mire dhe po te mbledhim ne njeren anë rezultati del 9 dmth 3+3+3=9 ne te gjitha drejtimet, si ne jug, si ne veri, si ne perendim si ne lindje rezultati eshte i njejt pra 9. 

Shtosi eshte: A KA MUNDESI TË HEKIM KATER VIJZA TOTAL NGA LOJA DHE PRAP REZULTATI TE MBETET I NJEJT NE TE GJITHA ANET 

(pra rezultati te mbetet 9, ne te gjitha drejtimet edhe pasi ti keni hek ato kater viza plotesisht nga loja). Edhe nji, vijzat mund te levizen sipas deshires POR REZULTATI DUHET TE DALE NE TE KATER ANET 9, dmth ato qe mbeten pas hekjes se kater vijzave.

Nese nuk e kam sqaruar mjaft, me leni te dij, provoni nuk eshte veshtire.

----------


## BeSiMiKoSoVaR

qe edhe skedarin, kshtu me leht.

----------


## Tal Aga

Qenka thjesht: heqim nga një fije nga mesi (pra gjithsejt 4), nga tubat e mesit pra, pastaj ato që kanë mbetur nga dy i kthejmë përkryq kështu që fitojmë III X III në të gjitha drejtimet si dhe prodhimi nga të gjitha anët është barazi me 9.

  III ..X .. III

   X  ........X

  III .. X .. III 

Apo jo?
Tung.

----------


## BeSiMiKoSoVaR

edhe pse ka edhe zgjidhje tjera, zgjidhjen e keni gjete. Edhe njihere bravo

----------

